# Euro 2012 Ukraine - France 15 June



## OddsPoster (Jun 15, 2012)

15 Jun 19:00

Ukraine - France

3.60

3.30

2.12


----------



## tomsthomas (Jun 15, 2012)

*UEFA 2012 UKRAINE VS. FRANCE*

UEFA EURO 2012 Matches LIVE @ 12BET
UKRAINE VS. FRANCE
Date: June 16, 2012
Time: 12:00 AM (GMT +8:00)






DONETSK: Group D is expected to undergo a tremendous turn of events as France returns to Donbass to face host Ukraine on home advantage. France is stuck in a 1-1 draw versus England, a record that calls for better winning resolve from Les Bleus. Ukraine, on the other hand, currently tops Group D after they trounced Sweden before an energetic home crowd at 2-1.

Possible lineups
Ukraine (3-5-2)
	Pyatov; Selin, Khacheridi, Mykhalyk; Tymoschuk, Gusev, Yarmolenko, Nazarenko, Konoplyanka; Shevchenko, Voronin
France (4-2-3-1)	Lloris; Evra, Méxes, Rami, Debuchy; Diarra, M’Vila; Ribéry, Nasri, Valbuena; Benzema


SWEDEN VS. ENGLAND
Date: June 16, 2012
Time: 2:45 AM (GMT +8:00)	





KIEV: Sweden will attempt to climb out of the bottom of Group D when it faces England this Saturday. After a disturbing loss to Ukraine at 2-1, Sweden has to win against England in order to avoid elimination. Sweden has to work on beating England’s durable defense, which can be a difficult task for them. If the Swedes fail to do so, they will have a tough time reaching even the runner-up spot, especially with France awaiting them in their final group match.

Possible Lineups
Sweden (4-4-2)
	Isaksson; Lustig, Mellberg, Granqvist, M. Olsson; Elm, Kallstrom, Larsson, Wilhelmson; Rosenberg, Ibrahimovic
England (4-4-2)	Hart; Johnson, Terry, Lescott, Cole; Parker, Gerrard, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Walcott; Young, Welbeck


GREECE VS. RUSSIA
Date: June 17, 2012
Time: 12:00AM (GMT +8:00)

Possible Lineups
Greece: 
       Sifakis, Maniatis, K Papadopoulos, Torosidi.s, Holebas, Karagounis, Gekas, Katsouranis, Mitroglou, Samaras, Salpingidis
Russia: 
       Malafeev, Anyukov, Ignashevich, Zhirkov, Berezutsky, Shirokov, Denisov, Zyryanov, Dzagoev, Arshavin, Pavlyuchenko.


CZECH REPUBLIC VS. POLAND
Date: June 17, 2012
Time: 2:45AM (GMT+8:00)

Possible Lineups
Czech Republic: 
      Cech, Gebre Selassie, Kadlec, Sivok, Limbersky, Rosicky(Maybe), Plasil, Pilar, Hubschman, Jiracek, Baros.

Poland Team: 
      Tyton, Boenisch, Wasilewsk, Perquis, Piszczek, Dudka, Polanski, Obraniak, Murawski, Blaszczykowski, Lewandowski.

FOR MORE UPDATES SEE IT HERE: http://epltipsonline.blogspot.com/


----------

